# North Dakota Duck numbers



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

The last few weeks i have traveled from Bismarck, Minot, Fargo, Aberdeen SD, Turtle lake etc. Not seeing many ducks from the highways. From first glance looks to be a poor hatch or very late.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are the only one with this report... all my friends are seeing a slug of birds.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I was out to Devils lake fishing and have seen a ton of birds. I am going out to Langdon, Cavalier, and Devils Lake next week for work. I will post up what I see when I return.

My local contacts where I hunt said the numbers are way up over the last couple years with a lot of water around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dave Owens said:


> The last few weeks i have traveled from Bismarck, Minot, Fargo, Aberdeen SD, Turtle lake etc. Not seeing many ducks from the highways. From first glance looks to be a poor hatch or very late.


I'm seeing the same thing and a few others have been saying the same. Some areas are showing more than others.

There's still a lot in hiding with the molt and late matches so it could/should be a different story in the next couple weeks.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I think Chris hit it on the head. In my trips, I have noticed more broods of very small birds in small road ditch puddles than on the actual sloughs. I think there is a lot of ducks this year, its just really hard to see them at this point.


----------



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

Dave Owens said:


> The last few weeks i have traveled from Bismarck, Minot, Fargo, Aberdeen SD, Turtle lake etc. Not seeing many ducks from the highways. From first glance looks to be a poor hatch or very late.


Dave you need to get off the highway and take some back roads. I have been at my grandfather's farm by Turtle Lake off and on all summer and have seen some nice broods. They are out there. Should be a stellar season.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Just telling it like I seen it.


----------



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

No harm, No foul


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

How is the water in the Harvey area? Last year there seemed to be more than normal, is that consistent with this year. How are the duck numbers in this area also??


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

For immediate release from Delta Waterfowl&#8230;

Mixed Bag in Spring Breeding Duck, Habitat Survey

BISMARCK, ND-Duck hunters will find a mixed bag of results in the 2005 Waterfowl Breeding Population and Habitat Survey, which was released Friday by the Division of Migratory Bird Management.

"The good news is that prairie Canada was wet this spring," says Rob Olson, president of Delta Waterfowl, "but the best news is that the Prairie Pothole Region in both the US and Canada received a lot of moisture after the survey was conducted, so conditions are even better than what the survey suggests.

"Recent rains could mean we'll see a better re-nesting effort from hens this year," says Olson. "More wetlands could also result in improved brood survival. Another benefit is that the ground is soaking up a lot of water, which could translate into improved wetland conditions by next spring."

But while things are looking up on the breeding grounds, there are still some concerns.

"The most disappointing finding of this year's survey is that while May ponds were up dramatically across prairie Canada, mallard numbers didn't respond accordingly," says Olson.

"May ponds in Saskatchewan were up 24 percent from the long-term average (1961-present), but mallards were 17 percent below the long-term average. That's cause for concern; it tells us something is wrong with the Canadian duck factory."

Breeding mallards across the traditional survey area of the US and Canada stood at 6.8 million, down 9 percent from a year ago and down 10 percent long-term. The total-duck breeding population across the traditional survey area was 31.7 million, down 1 percent from last year and 5 percent below the long-term average.

"The mallard population is now 37 percent lower than it was just six years ago in 1999," says Olson. "Hunters wondering why they're not seeing as many mallards as they did in the '90s need look no further than that number."


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Would it be safe to say that since the conditions over the past few years in Canada and the improved consitions this year in the US have forced more birds to nest here?

Just a thought, I am no biologist by any means, but it might be a simple answer to a complex question.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Why would numbers be higher THIS year when the water just came back? Next year would be the time to be concerned if there isn't an improvement. Yes, numbers have gone down since 99 as things have dried, and reproduction likely has been poor a few of those years.

He's right on one thing though, Canada's upland habitat isn't real great and could use a grass-based farm program.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

"The mallard population is now 37 percent lower than it was just six years ago in 1999," says Olson. "Hunters wondering why they're not seeing as many mallards as they did in the '90s need look no further than that number." :roll:

What???


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Furthermore, the mallard Bpop in 1999 was the second highest since 1955! Yeah, there really isn't anywhere to go but down :roll:

Remember when we got late rains in 1993? Then in 1994 the mallard Bpop increased something like 22%, and another 25% or so in 1995.


----------

